# Thank you for all the support- Last question



## viktor89 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the support and useful advice guys. Very helpful ! it's hard to compare and replicate the exercise moments from youtube unless -we ourselves video ourself and then compare lol

Thanks again. 



I've been training since May 2015- on same Jim Wendler Big but boring  -I have no qualms with the program and I have been adding/deleting accessories around the main lift. So far so good and I will continue on it

until I hit a dead end. 


Is it okay -if I take 2 weeks off? this program has de-load but mentally I feel worn out and tired. Body heals but mentally I feel like I need just little time to recover. 

Is it okay ? I just finished my PR week- next week is de-load and I want to take following week off - so start a-fresh in January (where I left off) ?

Is it harmful or fine to take some time off?

Thanks again for all the pointers. 


Squat- I need to slow down my movement and go deep until my flexibility allows

Bench - I need to slow down and touch my chest on Incline (already doing that now)

Deadlift- Butt needs to be lower and slow -pause a second then come back up 

OHP - all is good -just need to stay up straight even in warm-up.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2015)

One week deload gives your body some recovery, that's a good thing...I wouldn't go more than that, though.

With the holidays and shit, that 2 weeks might turn into 4...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 19, 2015)

I agree with pops. U want to take 2 weeks off with no training at all? I don't think it would hurt but I'd just take one off if it were me.


----------



## Schredder (Dec 19, 2015)

I personally dont think that 2 weeks is too much time.  But, one week should get the job done just fine.  It will allow muscles to fully heal of course as well as you central nervous system, something a lot of people overlook in this game and why extended period of rest is actually quite beneficial in the long run.

If you arent having any joint issues, then I go with one week off like I stated as well as what the others have recommended.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 19, 2015)

One week does the body good. I notice every 12 weeks I take my week off I come back stronger!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2015)

You will never hit a dead end with 531. It's not linear progression. You have been lifting 7 months... you aren't mentally exhausted from lifting. Look elsewhere. 

Only way I would believe you are mentally exhausted from lifting is if you were missing reps often. 

7 months man... do your deload and keep going. Show us your discipline, your grit and determination.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 19, 2015)

So started in May DL was 240 Bench 205 and Squat 215 -OHP 145 

Now I'm at DL 305 - Bench 240 and Squat 280 -OHP 180 


Mentally tired because my routine has been same for  7 months. Exactly the same . Get up at 5.45 am and then working out n then so on with the day for three weeks and deload 4 week. 

Job 6 days a week and exactly same timings lol - not complaining but doesn't seem exciting anymore. To be honest- now is actually the time when workout actually feel like a workout- back it didn't even bother me. 

After such a long time I feel sore after a workout- which didn't happen in past so many months. I have been taking proper de-load every fourth week. Next week is also de-load. 

Maybe you guys are right -every time I'm about to become lazy my brain calls me a bitch and I end up doing the workout which ends up making me feel good lol. 


I thought I'd take two weeks off (meaning one week is already de-load and another week completely off ) so instead of restarting on 28 December I'll start back on 4 January. 


I'll keep going until I can't anymore- thanks for the push. 

Thanks again


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 19, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> So started in May DL was 240 Bench 205 and Squat 215 -OHP 145
> 
> Now I'm at DL 305 - Bench 240 and Squat 280 -OHP 180
> 
> ...



7 months man...cmon...like pob stated stick with it. Your looking for excuses. Youve done the same thing for 7 months...try years then you can bitch. I said you can bitch not take 2 weeks off. Welcome to bodybuilding


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

Pros take weeks off at a time, but that's a entire diffeent level of training. I take a week off when ever my body starts telling me it needs a break which is about every 6 months or so.


----------

